# "Rail Talk"



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Some will know these, but for those who listen to us on the radio, here is some common terms"






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Sy6sBsbcg


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Bout time you joined us over here... glad to hear from you again.

Keep making more videos dj, ive liked everyone of them.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks. I appreciate that very much!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
Thanks D, I got to pull my scanner out of mothballs now. 
We deadhead in the trucking industry too. :thumbsup:

I am a foam-er ! 
And I am proud of it. 
OK members...How many foam-ers do we have here?

I do most of my foaming behind the wheel while working. Or what I see sitting around, I don't go out of my way looking for them.
Some of my finds while working are here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388

I have never (yet) sat waiting for a train to come by to take a picture, though I have seen foam-ers waiting. I even stopped and talked to some of them. I brought a towel to wipe the foam off of me when I left. :laugh:

You mean to tell me you got to keep it secret if you model trains too? 
I bet some old steam engines going by you in the opposite directions would turn you guys into foam-ers too.

Hey, is that an old picture of US Steel behind you?
What year is on it?
Take a closer shot somehow?


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

big ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Thanks D, I got to pull my scanner out of mothballs now.
> We deadhead in the trucking industry too. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I foam too, without going out my way, but I will be mega-foaming at Bailey Yard in Nebraska this year when I go  Largest classification yard in the world, here I come!! I think they should have a foaming smiley on this forum :laugh:


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

DJ,
Good job on the videos. It"s nice to learn some facts about the full scale trains. Both myself and my G/F are foam-ers. She likes to keep records of the engine numbers she sees. I think the best shes done is 17 engines in 3-1/2 hours. (at a switching yard) not much action where we are so it"s a couple hour drive to go see trains, but they have a very nice hobby shop there! 
dave


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

DJ, welcome to the forum, I know who I'm going to ask when I have a question about train stuff...


----------



## mkear (Feb 29, 2012)

I like the "foamer" description, and the explanation of the double standard... Thanks the great video.
-Matt


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

mkear said:


> I like the "foamer" description, and the explanation of the double standard... Thanks the great video.
> -Matt


Oh and we can't forget about FRN, another term for foamers which stands for something rail nut, I can't remember what that first word is, :laugh: Or do you guys not use that


----------

